# Promised Pics of the HVAC...not the best, but its something.



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Sorry, the Digicam was pissin me off and took shitty pics, at least u get the idea of the color...its a hell of a lot brighter as u can imagine.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

ummm, I see nothing at all...


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

nice.... i need to get me a set of those


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *ummm, I see nothing at all... *


YOUR GAY THEN CAUSE I SEE THEM!!! DICK!  haha, did they come up dude?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.....i think he means the glowy ness of them  ill take some pics tonight if i can with my new gauges


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I do mean the glowyness of them.... I dont see a red X, I see a fucking BLACK box, learn to take pictures then call me gay... I had to open them in photoshop to brighten them up in order to see them.... Thanks Slayer, I'll take pics of mine too.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

http://www.freewebs.com/slayer2003/NewHVACpics.zip

paste that into your browser, and dl the zip......if someone was nice they could host them for me till i get a site up n running 

edit:mine came out fine without photochopping em heh......and one of theose, looks like i took 2 of the same pic, but look in the trim piece above the gauges, the indiglo is reflecting blue, and one is green......looks way better in real life....but my camera suks...


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

....i just thought of something really weird...........the hvac group buy post has how many pages to it? and how many people wanted these,? and how many got them? so why have we only heard from like 3 er 4 people? SPEAK UPYOU FOOs


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Looks clean comrade. Real nice and glowy


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *I do mean the glowyness of them.... I dont see a red X, I see a fucking BLACK box, learn to take pictures then call me gay... I had to open them in photoshop to brighten them up in order to see them.... Thanks Slayer, I'll take pics of mine too. *



Dude, relax I was fuckin around....do u see the smiley face in the post? I said the digicam was fucking up on the pics, thats why they sucked...and I forgot the brightness of the screen is set real high on my cpu, so I can actually see gauges w/o brightening it...I kno how to take pics, jus these came out like shit...chill.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

yeah you know how to take pics... shitty ones!
Dude, relax I was fuckin around... I forgot my monitor is broken and shows EXTREMELY dark... you suck either way.


----------



## kristinspapi (Aug 29, 2002)

*gentlemen...*

Dryboy and Russia, your thread exchange has been the funniest shit i've read or heard all day. I needed the laugh. If only we had a voice or Homestar runner production of your little skit. Funny stuff gentlemen. Thanks again. Pablo


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

DryBoy said:


> *yeah you know how to take pics... shitty ones!
> Dude, relax I was fuckin around... I forgot my monitor is broken and shows EXTREMELY dark... you suck either way.  *


haha...ur still an asshole, Ill take some good pics of my ass and PM em to ya


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

as long as you recognize that your still my bitch, I'll accept your appology in the form of pictures of your ass... the same ass that I make my bitch daily.

Blaming a digital camera for your inability to take pictures is like blaming a flaccid penis on being gay... come on man, get real. You suck at taking pics, dont post them if they are that horrible... I've seen better pictures of dead kangaroo babies.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Ok...I got nothing to say except, Im owened.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

i like em theyre nice, atleast the white is, even tho i would prefer blue indiglo, i think when i order mine ill call them up so i can get an inverter or that y adapter.

hey dryboy, got any more pics of that car with the stillen lip in your sig, or a link to it? sucker looks mean.


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*..jus' installed the 4-way Adapter..*

hey guys..
..I jus' got the 4-way Adapter in from StreetRacerParts & it worked. The install was easy.. ..I can see the HVAC changing colors, but have to wait 'till it gets dark to check the brightness..:jump:


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

no pics of the lip car sorry....

I have the blue ones nis-knacks sold, they are money...

And russia... you still blow.


----------



## Russia (Jul 24, 2003)

Jus wait till I install my new gauges I got today and take some good pics...ur going down bitch!


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

*Re: ..jus' installed the 4-way Adapter..*



blazin_injun said:


> *hey guys..
> ..I jus' got the 4-way Adapter in from StreetRacerParts & it worked. The install was easy.. ..I can see the HVAC changing colors, but have to wait 'till it gets dark to check the brightness..:jump: *


eh, didnt u call it a y adapter before? let me know, so they know what im talking about when i call up there. and did the HVACs turn blue, with it?


----------



## blazin_injun (Mar 14, 2003)

*Y-Splitter..adapter..4-Way Adapter*

yea..I did call it a "Y-Splitter"..that's what StreetRacerParts called them. But when I got them..it read "4-Way Adapter" on the package.
And yes...they did turn blue...provided you already have Indiglo Gauges that change blue.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

awesome, as soon as I get my indiglo gaues in the mail im calling these guys up. thanks!


----------

